# which canister filter?



## dha300 (Sep 27, 2005)

i have a 35 gall hex currently running a hob ive been reading up for about a year and i'm currently thinking of going with a canister but i can't make up my mind between the eheim, and the Rena Filstar xp2 any input would be great.

thanks dha


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

If you have the cash for either, get the eheim.....DC


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

XP2 if you are budgeted. Really is all the same, only difference is that you may encounter some humming (computer type) with a filstar. Whereas the Eheim is dead silent (literally).

This thread might help you decide on the size if you are going with Eheim

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Both are good filters. The XP2 is obviously the choice for the budget conscience. If you have the dough for the Eheim that would be my choice. The Eheim will last a lifetime if you properly used.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm the oddball, but I like the Rena Filstar better.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm very surprised there isn't more mention of the Eheim Ecco. These are easy to use, great filters and are about the same price as the Filstar.


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a Rena XP3 on a 65 in my living room and it is very quiet. My light fans make alot more noise than the filter.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I run an XP2 and it sits inside a cabinet, with the doors closed it's silent, when they're open you hear the humming. Ultimately, it comes down to how much money your willing to spend.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

The difference between the Eheim 2213 and XP1 is only $10 on Drs Foster and Smith, and the 2213 is rated up to 66 gallons. I think an XP2 might be overkill for a 35 gallon hex. The Eheim may not be the best for tanks over 40-50 gallons, but for 35 you'll be fine. I have one on my 29 and it works great, can't hear a thing. That and the Eheim comes pre-packed with filter media (Ehfisubstrat Pro no less!) whereas the XP series only comes with the pads.

All told, get the Eheim for $69 unless you've got a *really* heavy bio load. It's less than an XP2, and less than an XP1 + filter media.


----------



## Lorazoo (Jun 8, 2006)

I have an XP3 on my 120 and just set up a 40 high with an XP2. I actually lowered the flow in the 40 gallon. I love my renas. I have no humming problems. They are silent as can be and very easy to use.


----------



## dha300 (Sep 27, 2005)

so would the pro2 2026 be to much of an overkill, that's what i was thinking? thanks for all the input.

frank


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would say yes it would be too much for a 35 gallon tank. An Eheim Classic 2215 or 2217, or a Rena Filstar XP2 would be better suited, and save you the money. 

-John N.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

gonna agree with john. a smaller ehiem or the xp2. i have a rena and i am loving it as do all my fishies and shrimp. and my plants are doing wonderful in the tank too so i say save some money and get a great filter with the rena.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

How much money would you save with a Rena? I'm just kind of puzzled why everyone says they're so much cheaper. Once you get into larger size filters I can see choosing Renas, but the base levels are pretty evenly matched in price.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

dha300 said:


> so would the pro2 2026 be to much of an overkill, that's what i was thinking? thanks for all the input.
> 
> frank


It might be, but if you ever wanted to go to a bigger tank in the future you wouldn't need a new filter. You can always turn the flow down on the 2026.

Otherwise I would go with the 2215. I'd say the 2213 is a little too small for a 35 gallon planted tank. The plant mass will tend to hinder water flow so having a little extra umph in the filter department is a good thing.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

DJKronik57 said:


> How much money would you save with a Rena? I'm just kind of puzzled why everyone says they're so much cheaper. Once you get into larger size filters I can see choosing Renas, but the base levels are pretty evenly matched in price.


i think when people refer to eheim price differences with renas, it's with the eheim pro series and not the ecco series. when comparing with the pro series, the difference is about ~$100 - ~$200 canadian.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

freydo said:


> i think when people refer to eheim price differences with renas, it's with the eheim pro series and not the ecco series. when comparing with the pro series, the difference is about ~$100 - ~$200 canadian.


Eheim Ecco 2235/36 (only difference is the media it comes with) is about $90 USD most online places and can be used on tanks from about 30 to 80 gallons with it's variable flow. It has separate media baskets and pulls out with a handle for easy changing or cleaning. It's also so quiet you sometimes wonder if it's on (especially if your return is underwater)


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

And what about the tried and true Eheim Classic series? [smilie=w:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Ecco vs Classics*

Long ago when I was figuring out which filter would be best for me, I encountered similar questions. Eheim verse Renas. I chose Eheim because it was recommended by folks and I was concerned about the noise issue, and was willing to spend an extra $20 for silence. The next decision was Eheim Classics vs Eccos. I heard some negative things (not much) about the the smaller media baskets, some noise, and life longevity of the Eccos compared to the Classic series. So I chose an Eheim classic.

I was very happy with my choice. But I'm one for trying out other products too since I wanted to be sure that the whoopla about very noisy Renas was true. So I have a Ehem 2213 that's dead silent, and a Rena XP1 that's slightly silent, but noticable still...but probably can be considered silent once stuck inside a stand. So both of these filters are great and good.

When I run out of money, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase purchase the $20-30 cheaper Rena. I still don't think I would purchase a Ecco though, just because the Classics have been good for me, and provide me great flow where needed. And it seems like the Classics pack more of a punch than the Eccos according to some spec pages about the two products.

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I almost forgot, if you're going for cheap, build one yourself! You don't have to be an engineer, as long as you have a drill and some silicone you can make one for under $35 (including a $20 pump!). Plus, they work just as well as the Eheims and Renas. Do a search for DIY Canister Filters to see some examples. I use one and will definitely never buy a canister filter again. Not much beats the feeling of pride and accomplishment when you can build your own filter for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## istellas (May 9, 2006)

I would go for the Eheim! I use Eheim filters for the last 6 years (clssic series & ecco) and I think they are great. What you pay is what you get!


----------



## dha300 (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks everyone bought the eheim 2026 from big als with media for 179 thanks for the input.
frank


----------

